# Fish Scale Stitch...



## Entity

... is what Ms. Susan Guagliumi called this stitch from her book "Hand-Manipulated Stitches For Machine Knitters". It resembles much of the Crocodile Stitch done in crochet, a stitch that I adore but no longer can crochet due to a disabilty.

This is why I'm tickled to death that Ms. Susan showed how this stitch is done in machine knitting. It is a very interesting stitch to form on a KM. Stitches were temporarily removed and later rehung back to the needles.

Here's her version of the stitch...










I've been playing around with different scale sizes because I'm planning to machine knit a bag in this stitch. Here's my version of the stitch. This swatch was done in larger scale size than of Ms. Susan's. Ms. Susan used 5 needles for the scale and I used 10 needles.



















Please do not ask me for this stitch pattern. Ms. Susan's book and its contents are copyrighted. The books are still available for sale on her website (http://www.guagliumi.com/) and on Amazon. However, you can still find used copy of this book on AbeBooks, Amazon or eBay at less cost. Plus, having the book, you will learn many more interesting stitches.

There is a 2nd volume of this book and Ms. Susan is working on a 3rd volume of this same series.  Something to look forward to.

Have anyone done this stitch? If you did, what did you create?


----------



## KateWood

I have the book and thought of knitting that stitch but have not thought of what to knit it on. Then last year I saw the crocheted crockadile stitch on accessories like hats, fingerless gloves and even diaper covers. I learned to crochet the stitch as I wanted to see which technique was nicer. Can you show a picture of the back of your swatch?


----------



## Entity

I like the crochet technique much more Kate. It's more decorative looking. But as mentioned, I no longer can crochet. So, it was nice to find this similar look for machine knitting.

The back is just purl stitches. Here's a snapshot of it.










I saw this bag on an ad from a magazine: http://www.tinkknit.com/Silver%20Leaf%20Satchel.html

It gave me the idea of using the fish scale stitch. I'm going to try and make something similar.


----------



## KateWood

That bag is cute But the back of your MK swatch is better for accessories as the crocheted version is very open on the wrong side and would definately require a lining.


----------



## Entity

Oh really? I've always seen the crochet version from the front and have not crocheted myself; so, I din't know.

The fish scale stitch is a slow stitch to work on but for accessory pieces, it shouldn't be bad. On Ms. Susan's DVD of the same book, when she was demonstrating this stich, she was wearing a top with shoulders and sleeves done in this stich. It looked really nice. Here's a snapshot of her sweater.


----------



## KateWood

I like Ms Susans stitch and your swatch...Maybe if you knit it with a light colored larger gauge yarn it may appear more like the croc stitch. That sititch is actually worked into the bars of the DC which are all spaced apart by 3 chains so the "frame" the scales are crocheted onto is like a ladder.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

that is a really neat stitch and the bag should be fantastic in it. I really like it on her top too..sure does add quite an element of interest doesn't it? thanks for sharing.


----------



## Entity

*Thanks tpmcgoo2,* you too will soon be having fun doing that stitch. Google around "crochet crocodile stitch" for images and you will see many nice projects that are done in this stitch. We can apply the same projects to this fish scale stitch.

*Oh Kate,* please don't suggest another color yarn I've already found a wool yarn among my stash to do the bag. I'm doing a swatch and am ok with it. Well... until I went to a new found yarn store today. Oh my.... they have so much wool, all kind of wools at all sort of prices. I went nuts in there for awhile and had to hurry because they were closing. LOL, I've changed my mind for the 4th time now with my choice of yarn. I walked out of from that store with 6 skeins of wool yarns in 2 different colors to work on this bag. I couldn't decide which color so I took both since they do go well together with the brown handles I purchased. I'm planning to felt the bag when it's completed. I'm a bit nervous because I've never done felting before.

Many times with other projects, the piece didn't always turned out as I planned. Nevertheless, the result was nice still if not better than expected. So.... just never know until it's completed.


----------



## Entity

Completed project showed here... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85042-1.html


----------



## MadsWeb

Entity
Thanks for all your hard work. I have this book.... now to just find what box the movers put it in. I will be so glad to have all these boxes unpacked and be able to knit again.


----------



## maggieandrews

Here are some similar swatches from personal my Archive.

I knitted these some 20+ years ago from Susanna Lewis' book The Machine Knitters Guide to Creating Fabrics.


----------



## Entity

Thanks for posting your swatches Maggie. It gives an opportunity for others to see the differences in the 2 techniques. 

As I already posted in the other thread, in Guagliumi's book, each scale is a single-layer. Basically, the stitches are removed and short row is done. Then, the stitches are hung back and knitted a few rows until the next row of scale is knitted. Whereas, in Lewis' and Weissman's book, each scale is double-layer like a pouch. Thus, it gives us the choice of turning the scale sideways to reveal the center seam for an interesting design. Both techniques are fun to do.


----------



## Spooly

Can't wait to see your project. How does your swatch look felted?


----------



## Entity

Spooly said:


> Can't wait to see your project. How does your swatch look felted?


Here's the link to the completed project again: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85042-1.html


----------



## KTM

This stitch is so lovely -- does anyone know of a way to do this fully by hand? I would love to make something with this but don't have access to a knitting machine. Thank you!


----------



## Entity

KTM said:


> ... does anyone know of a way to do this fully by hand?...


Sorry, I don't hand knit and can't guide you much to this stitch pattern.

As stated on my original post, this stich pattern came from Ms. Guagliumi's book (https://www.amazon.com/Hand-Manipulated-Stitches-Machine-Knitters-Guagliumi/dp/143921980X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1476156171&sr=8-2&keywords=guagliumi). All contents in her book and DVD are still copyright materials. I don't want to violate it by posting further instructions or copy of pages. The same book also comes in DVD (https://www.amazon.com/Hand-Manipulated-Stitches-Machine-Knitters-Guagliumi/dp/B001U3YNO0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476156301&sr=8-1&keywords=guagliumi+DVD) which has a tutorial on this stich pattern. Although, this stich pattern was done with a knitting machine, I think someone that hand knit can easily figure it out how to work with this pattern by watching the video. It basically used short rows to create the scales.

If you don't want to purchase the book or DVD, you may want to check if your local library has them for checking out.


----------



## Mallowcherub

I have been having trouble understanding the pattern in my book. I do not know how to move on to the next scale properly. It says to K 1 R to L. Ret 5 STS from holder...then Rep from * to *

When I go back to the first *, the instructions call for COR, but the carriage is on the left at that time. I am not sure what I am overlooking, or how to move on. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Entity

Mallowcherub said:


> I have been having trouble understanding the pattern in my book. I do not know how to move on to the next scale properly. It says to K 1 R to L. Ret 5 STS from holder...then Rep from * to *
> 
> When I go back to the first *, the instructions call for COR, but the carriage is on the left at that time. I am not sure what I am overlooking, or how to move on. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Oh I'm sorry, I wish I could help you. Unfortunately, I'm out of order at this time. My knitting room was packed up and stored away to do some repair/remodeling. I can't get to any books or notes to help you with.

However, there is another solution. You can ask Ms. Guagliumi directly about the Fish Scale stitch. She's good in responding back via email. Here's how to contact her initially: http://susanguagliumi.com/contact/

Best wishes.


----------



## phoinix

What a cool stitch! Love the texture. Here are two sweaters I found online that use this technique. It looks great in fine gauge too.


----------

